# Social Interaction with your Betta?



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if you can play with your Betta. Akrin has a very friendly personality and I felt like he needs some human interaction to form a Bond with him


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Well......My new betta loves to follow fingers....And My betta fish Alexander always eats out of my hand because otherwise he won't eat! I also talk to my bettas and sometimes even read to them xD So my bettas are pretty much like humans in water :] lol! I think that's all I do to interact with them they seem to like it though!! lol!


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, Wow that sounds like fun! I do have some sinking betta food pellets that I could use for hand feeding, Thanks for the help!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Your welcome :] All the bettas I have owned really loved hand feeding :]


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Ive always been afraid to handfeed because i dont want to mess up their bubblenests haha


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

lol well neither of mine have made bubble nests yet.....My sisters betta never stops makeing them and when I have to clean his tank he always gets so upset with me lol!


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL HI-larious! Poor little guy worked so hard and then pop its gone :lol:!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!


----------

